# GenCon: Deadly Games?



## Dextra (Apr 4, 2003)

Someone elsewhere was asking if there were plans for an EN World get-together.  
I'll be honest, I thought last year's was a bit boring, and thought some kind of mixer might be nice.

So I was thinking, why not get some peeps to run a few gladiatorial-style games pulled from the upcoming Deadly Games book, maybe even post the standings?  Have the finals at the party?  Nothing brings a group together like mortal combat, doncha think?


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 4, 2003)

As editor of the book, I'd be up for running such a game, and taking the blame if it's too hard.


----------



## d20Monkey (Apr 4, 2003)

Hey guys,

As the writer for the book I am more than willing to run/help out with something like this. It sounds like a blast!


----------



## Ashy (Apr 4, 2003)

As someone who has nothing whatsoever to do with this book, but will be at GenCon looking for some cool folks to hang out with, you can consider me hooked!


----------



## d20Monkey (Apr 4, 2003)

LOL.


----------



## Dextra (Apr 4, 2003)

As someone who really had little to do with the book other than emailing a few artists, I will sit on the sidelines and buy any of my artists a beer.


----------



## tensen (Apr 4, 2003)

Dextra said:
			
		

> *As someone who really had little to do with the book other than emailing a few artists, I will sit on the sidelines and buy any of my artists a beer. *




I'll draw stick figures and see if I can get my beer that way


----------



## d20Monkey (Apr 4, 2003)

I suggested a few ideas for art in the book and did some map comps. Do I qualify for the beer?


----------



## s/LaSH (Apr 6, 2003)

I don't drink beer (or alcohol at all, hence me being able to _type_ an hour after the celebration of my 22nd birthday) and I don't teleport thousands of miles (or travel at great expense across the biggest ocean on the planet, at least not with my current finance)... but thanks for the offer.

Best wishes, though.


----------

